# Increase the time for edits



## Caslon

jeesh!  If I edit my post within 5 seconds, sorry...my post will now show "EDITED by so and so".

This forum engine most likely allows the administrator to set the time for editing before seeing "LAST EDITED BY SO AND SO"  2 seconds after posting.  Please increase that time, especially when noone has replied.

Another shortcoming about this forum engine, you have to click on the topic to see the gist of the topic posted.  Most if not all current forum engines...you merely pass your mouse over the post to see the post.

Less than 30 seconds passed before I added this new edit, yet it will  say "LAST EDITED...bla bla bla".   That time can be increased as part of this forum engine options.   Can you make that happen?

I would think so, unless there's another reason not to.

I know I know, we're a simple cooking community. OK, I suppose. No big deal.

Thanks, not complaining really, just noticing.


----------



## Zhizara

Caslon said:


> jeesh!  If I edit my post within 5 seconds, sorry...my post will now show "EDITED by so and so".
> 
> This forum engine most likely allows the administrator to set the time for editing before seeing "LAST EDITED BY SO AND SO"  2 seconds after posting.  Please increase that time, especially when noone has replied.
> 
> Another shortcoming about this forum engine, you have to click on the topic to see the gist of the topic posted.  Most if not all current forum engines...you merely pass your mouse over the post to see the post.
> 
> Less than 30 seconds passed before I added this new edit, yet it will  say "LAST EDITED...bla bla bla".   That time can be increased as part of this forum engine options.   Can you make that happen?
> 
> I would think so, unless there's another reason not to.
> 
> I know I know, we're a simple cooking community. OK, I suppose. No big deal.
> 
> Thanks, not complaining really, just noticing.



Try resting your cursor over the title of the thread.  It _will_ show the first post content.

As for the "edited by"  just ignore it.  Personally, I often edit my posts after it has posted and I can see how it looks and reads.

The advantage for the "edited by" is that when editing recipes, especially, you can note the reason for the edit, like correcting a recipe amount, or adding an ingredient, or missing instruction, so that the reader will know what had changed.


----------



## taxlady

Zhizara said:


> Try resting your cursor over the title of the thread.  It _will_ show the first post content.
> 
> As for the "edited by"  just ignore it.  Personally, I often edit my posts after it has posted and I can see how it looks and reads.
> 
> The advantage for the "edited by" is that when editing recipes, especially, you can note the reason for the edit, like correcting a recipe amount, or adding an ingredient, or missing instruction, so that the reader will know what had changed.



It depends on where you are look at the title of the thread. If you are looking at it in most lists, it will show stuff when you hover your mouse over it. If you are looking at the quick links to the right of the threads, it won't.

I believe the edit time was shortened for spam prevention reasons.


----------



## Zhizara

taxlady said:


> It depends on where you are look at the title of the thread. If you are looking at it in most lists, it will show stuff when you hover your mouse over it. If you are looking at the quick links to the right of the threads, it won't.
> 
> I believe the edit time was shortened for spam prevention reasons.



Thanks, TL, I didn't know that one, I rarely used those, and in fact, found a way to remove that whole column because with the new Firefox upgrade I wasn't getting much information shown on the left side of the page - the right column was so much wider.


----------



## roadfix

I agree, the time frame is too short before "Last Edited By..." appears at the bottom.  I would often offend someone with my post and a minute later I would regret posting that and would reword it.


----------



## Selkie

roadfix said:


> I agree, the time frame is too short...



Ditto.


----------



## Zhizara

Selkie said:


> Ditto.



I don't care if it says I edited.  Most of my posts do.


----------



## buckytom

i say ban the member so snd so.

darn guy keeps editing everything. makes us look like we don't know how to spell or something...


----------



## taxlady

buckytom said:


> i say ban the member so snd so.
> 
> darn guy keeps editing everything. makes us look like we don't know how to spell or something...



There are quite a few posts that could have stood some editing. 

"to" instead of "too", sloppy typos, etc.


----------



## roadfix

I can see that typos are often made from mobile devices.


----------



## CWS4322

roadfix said:


> I can see that typos are often made from mobile devices.


 Or netbooks with small keyboards...or late at night after a glass of wine...

I'm part of a writers and editors forum...gosh forbid if your post has a typo! The "list bullys" beat you up.  In my professional life, I am an editor and writer. Even we make mistakes. I think tolerance is important--there are many people on this list from other countries or for whom English is not their native language. Writing in another language is the last skill one masters and is the hardest to master. I would rather see people post than not post because they are afraid their English isn't good enough. I hate it when I see a typo in one of my posts after the time limit has passed to edit it--I hang my head in embarassment. Can we add a spell checker to the options?


----------



## Janet H

I wouldn't worry about the edit note - posts are edited all the time and for all kinds of reasons - mostly additions and typos.


----------



## Andy M.

CWS4322 said:


> ...I hate it when I see a typo in one of my posts after the time limit has passed to edit it--I hang my head in embarassment. Can we add a spell checker to the options?




I understand your EMBARRASSMENT.


Check this thread:  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f29/spell-checker-function-46238.html


----------



## Zhizara

I see the red lined misspellings, but not an add to dictionary.  Also the red lined misspellings are occasionally wrong.  

When repeated red lines come up with various spellings, I google for the correct one, and it usually is the first spelling I came up with, so it's not infallible.  This has happened on a couple of occasions.  I'd really have liked to add the correct spelling to the dictionary.

As a secretary I prided myself on my punctuation, grammar and spelling so I too really, really hate finding I made an error after the 20 minute limit.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Or netbooks with small keyboards...or late at night after a glass of wine...
> 
> I'm part of a writers and editors forum...gosh forbid if your post has a typo! The "list bullys" beat you up.  In my professional life, I am an editor and writer. Even we make mistakes. I think tolerance is important--there are many people on this list from other countries or for whom English is not their native language. Writing in another language is the last skill one masters and is the hardest to master. I would rather see people post than not post because they are afraid their English isn't good enough. I hate it when I see a typo in one of my posts after the time limit has passed to edit it--I hang my head in embarassment. Can we add a spell checker to the options?



I don't mind the bad spelling or grammar, unless it makes it hard to understand what the person means.


----------



## taxlady

Zhizara said:


> I see the red lined misspellings, but not an add to dictionary.  Also the red lined misspellings are occasionally wrong.
> 
> When repeated red lines come up with various spellings, I google for the correct one, and it usually is the first spelling I came up with, so it's not infallible.  This has happened on a couple of occasions.  I'd really have liked to add the correct spelling to the dictionary.
> 
> As a secretary I prided myself on my punctuation, grammar and spelling so I too really, really hate finding I made an error after the 20 minute limit.



I used to use an add-on with Firefox. It worked fine. Now I use the built in spell checker with Chrome and I can right click to add words or change language. I think I had to download the extra languages (French, UK English, Danish, Swedish), or maybe I just chose them in some setting.


----------



## buckytom

CWS4322 said:


> Or netbooks with small keyboards...or late at night after a glass of wine...
> 
> I'm part of a writers and editors forum...gosh forbid if your post has a typo! The "list bullys" beat you up. In my professional life, I am an editor and writer. Even we make mistakes. I think tolerance is important--there are many people on this list from other countries or for whom English is not their native language. Writing in another language is the last skill one masters and is the hardest to master. I would rather see people post than not post because they are afraid their English isn't good enough. I hate it when I see a typo in one of my posts after the time limit has passed to edit it--I hang my head in embarassment. Can we add a spell checker to the options?


 
well said, cws!

lol, i don't know why, but the phrase "dislexics untie!" comes to mind...


----------



## taxlady

buckytom said:


> well said, cws!
> 
> lol, i don't know why, but the phrase "dislexics untie!" comes to mind...



I once saw a graffito that read, "Lysdexia!"


----------



## Midnight_Merlot

CWS4322 said:


> ...or late at night after a glass of wine...


GAH!! Izz u peckin' on meh?!

Seriously though, I am on a few other forums, &, the ability to re-edit our posts at any time is quite a simple thing to do. It used to bother me to bits when I ran across a typo-o. Here, I just have to "live w/it", & move on. I REALLY do wish we could edit. I vote to "lift the ban" on that 20 min. rule!


----------



## spork

I try not to let it bother me, but it does.  Maybe this is too subtle or sensitive, but an edit gives a trace impression, that maybe it's not just minor corrections like typos, but that my post's content, information or opinion was, and still is mostly, wrong.  Even if that's a negligible subconscious impression, I'd prefer to avoid it.  If I feel it best or necessary, I'll instead copy the text, delete instead of edit, and re-reply with a paste and more careful edit before committing the post.  But again, mostly I try to shrug it off and move on.


----------



## Zhizara

Midnight_Merlot said:


> GAH!! Izz u peckin' on meh?!
> 
> Seriously though, I am on a few other forums, &, the ability to re-edit our posts at any time is quite a simple thing to do. It used to bother me to bits when I ran across a typo-o. Here, I just have to "live w/it", & move on. I REALLY do wish we could edit. I vote to "lift the ban" on that 20 min. rule!



If the edit is important, you can always PM any moderator and we can made the correction for you - no charge and with a smile.


----------



## taxlady

Fewer edits are needed if you use preview and read it through before posting.


----------



## spork

Zhizara said:


> If the edit is important, you can always PM any moderator and we can made the correction for you - no charge and with a smile.


Umm...  I have 550 posts that I'd really like to have edited for a correct spelling of "hors d'oerve."


----------



## Zhizara

spork said:


> Umm...  I have 550 posts that I'd really like to have edited for a correct spelling of "hors d'oerve."



Does that mean you spelled it correctly in 4 posts, or did you have 4 posts without the term?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

spork said:


> Umm... I have 550 posts that I'd really like to have edited for a correct spelling of "hors d'oerve."


 
First we have to find a mod that can spell it correctly, I always have to look it up.


----------



## buckytom

taxlady said:


> Fewer edits are needed if you use preview and read it through before posting.


 
i try to do that when i respond from my droid.
i fat finger that tiny software keyboard so often that preview  is almost a necessity, but there's not always time.


----------



## Somebunny

spork said:
			
		

> Umm...  I have 550 posts that I'd really like to have edited for a correct spelling of "hors d'oerve."



Lol Spork!  Isn't it spelled "appetizer"?


----------



## Midnight_Merlot

Honestly though, unless we begin to get some sort of "good time" credit for being punctual...does is HONESTLY matter if something is misspelled? As mentioned before, I type insane things sometimes...I try to put the (sp)? when I am sure that I could be  wrong, but...hey - thats life...I'm no spelling major, just someone who enjoys posting w/internet "friends". I really don't care HOW ya'll post, ...just the fact that ya'll DO post!!


----------



## pacanis

Interesting comments on the editing. I also rarely use the Preview button. I have seen a typo or two and was able to quickly go into my post and edit it without the "last edited by" footnote appearing. You gotta be quick though. 
I run a Google taskbar and the spellcheck allows you to ignore or add words, just like Word.
Anyway, the edit time doesn't bother me. If I didin't press my laptops keys hard enough and there's a typo or nospace between words, so be it. If there's is a recipe I posted that I would like to add a pic with or change something I'll ask a mod. There are enough "edited by" on this forum that it almost looks out of place to have a clean post, lol.

On the cursor thing though... I put in my vote to leave it as is. The right side of the screen is a safe haven for my cursor, so that I can scroll the page using the arrow keys without activating the first few lines of text on every message.


----------



## Zhizara

pacanis said:


> Interesting comments on the editing. I also rarely use the Preview button. I have seen a typo or two and was able to quickly go into my post and edit it without the "last edited by" footnote appearing. You gotta be quick though.
> I run a Google taskbar and the spellcheck allows you to ignore or add words, just like Word.
> Anyway, the edit time doesn't bother me. If I didin't press my laptops keys hard enough and there's a typo or nospace between words, so be it. If there's is a recipe I posted that I would like to add a pic with or change something I'll ask a mod. There are enough "edited by" on this forum that it almost looks out of place to have a clean post, lol.
> 
> On the cursor thing though... I put in my vote to leave it as is. The right side of the screen is a safe haven for my cursor, so that I can scroll the page using the arrow keys without activating the first few lines of text on every message.




Thanks for expressing some of my thoughts, Pac.  I'll edit for my own satisfaction (picky), but basically what I'd been trying to express is who cares?  It's the content I'm interested in, not who can spell better.

I've tried the preview.  It's no better than the message form IMO and doesn't show the way the post will show as well as the actual post.

I've had to teach myself to keep my cursor away from the links.  It's disconcerting to have things flash into and out of view, and my bad habit is pointing at what I'm reading.


----------



## Selkie

Typos happen to everyone at one time or another, but misspelling, punctuation and grammar... if there's an opportunity to correct it, well, for my own postings, I care.

Lately I've also taken up handwriting notes ("Thank You" notes, birthday and holiday notes, and "Thinking Of You" notes,) and mailing them, so I've been practicing improving my penmanship while writing my messages error-free the first time. Being single, communicating with family and friends is important to me, so I want to do my best. It may not always be perfect, but I try and I care.


----------



## Andy M.

"Let he who is without errors shoot the first flame."  

First of all, an edit doesn't mean you're correcting an error.  Sometimes you go back to add a piece of information.

Second, take a second to reread what you wrote before posting to catch errors.  It helps but I still post with errors.

Third, no one thinks you're perfect so they won't be wracked with anxiety if they see an error in your posts.

My spell checker has not identified any of the words in this post as incorrect.  Can you find one?


----------



## Zhizara

I think 20 minutes is plenty of time, usually, certainly for corrections, and you can always add another post.  It's just not that big a deal.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> "Let he who is without errors shoot the first flame."
> 
> First of all, an edit doesn't mean you're correcting an error.  Sometimes you go back to add a piece of information.
> 
> Second, take a second to reread what you wrote before posting to catch errors.  It helps but I still post with errors.
> 
> Third, no one thinks you're perfect so they won't be wracked with anxiety if they see an error in your posts.
> 
> My spell checker has not identified any of the words in this post as incorrect.  Can you find one?



No, I can't find any spelling errors. Was it trick question?


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> No, I can't find any spelling errors. Was it trick question?




I was hoping there weren't any.  Thanks for checking!


----------



## taxlady

Selkie said:


> Typos happen to everyone at one time or another, but misspelling, punctuation and grammar... if there's an opportunity to correct it, well, for my own postings, I care.
> 
> ...



I totally agree. I don't care if it says that the post was edited.

I think we should all _try_ to spell correctly. Misspellings make it really hard to understand, when English isn't a persons first language. It makes it impossible for Google translate to get it right. I'm not saying it's a big deal. It's just something to think about.


----------



## taxlady

I didn't mean that everyone should use preview every time they post.

If you care about it saying that that a post was edited, then preview the post so it is less likely to need to be edited.


----------



## Andy M.

Seeing the Edit tag on a post suggest to me that the poster cares about getting it right.


----------



## suzyQ3

CWS4322 said:


> Or netbooks with small keyboards...or late at night after a glass of wine...
> 
> I'm part of a writers and editors forum...gosh forbid if your post has a typo! The "list bullys" beat you up.  In my professional life, I am an editor and writer. Even we make mistakes. I think tolerance is important--there are many people on this list from other countries or for whom English is not their native language. Writing in another language is the last skill one masters and is the hardest to master. I would rather see people post than not post because they are afraid their English isn't good enough. I hate it when I see a typo in one of my posts after the time limit has passed to edit it--I hang my head in embarassment. Can we add a spell checker to the options?



"list *bullys*"??????????


----------



## Andy M.

suzyQ3 said:


> "list *bullys*"??????????




flamers


----------



## Alix

Why are we so tied up about post edits? And why are we pointing out all the things that SHOULD have been edited if we don't like seeing the "Last edited by..."?

We need something to do around here....let's have a Barn Raising! *cue music* 

OK, sorry about that folks. Just my weird sense of humor getting the best of me. The fact of the matter is that DC gets a LOT of traffic, and having a time limit on post edits is important so that folks who get grumpy don't come and delete all their recipes. Look at this thread for example...people are poking at each other (albeit goodnaturedly) but it just takes someone in a less than happy mood to get in a tizzy and go about deleting all their stuff prior to stomping off in a huff. I don't know about you, but I really value the stuff on here and want it to stay! I'd be pretty choked if I couldn't find kadesma's onion sauce recipe, or Buckytom's buffalo wing dip, or GB's bolognese...mmmmm!


----------



## suzyQ3

Andy M. said:


> flamers



No, not really flamers; if they're nitpicking typos, they're just annoying. 

Having said that, though, take another look at the word I put in boldface.


----------



## Zhizara

taxlady said:


> No, I can't find any spelling errors. Was it trick question?



I commented that I had found misspellings that I couldn't add to a dictionary.  

I don't know where they got the idea that it was on this thread.  It wasn't. 

If I happen to run across the thread and the word, I'll post it, but I doubt I'll find it and my memory is too vague about the subject for me to go looking.


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> First we have to find a mod that can spell it correctly, I always have to look it up.



Even if spelled correctly, I find it too hoity toity *holding teacup with pinky extended*.  Appetizers is more my style, and I don't have to look up the spelling.


----------



## pacanis

It's keeps us gabbing away anyway, Alix  ;^)


----------



## Zhizara

flamers???


----------



## Andy M.

Zhizara said:


> flamers???




Someone on a forum that attacks the content of a post or poster.  For example, If you posted a proper and accurate answer to a posted question, a flamer would attack your grammar, typos etc. with the specific intent of creating controversy.


----------



## suzyQ3

Andy M. said:


> Someone on a forum that attacks the content of a post or poster.  For example, If you posted a proper and accurate answer to a posted question, a flamer would attack your grammar, typos etc. with the specific intent of creating controversy.



I think flamers tend not to be too interested in grammar or typos as a way of creating battles. I think of a flamer as someone who posts outrageously controversial comments  usually including egregious insults or slurs intended to cause others to go into attack mode and in order to derail and burn a thread to the ground.


----------



## Zhizara

Thank you, Andy and SuzyQ.  I've come across the word a lot, but didn't know what it was.


----------



## Selkie

Andy M. said:


> Someone on a forum that attacks...



perhaps you meant, "Someone on a forum *who *attacks..."



...just teasing!

I'm bad!!!


----------



## Andy M.

selkie said:


> perhaps you meant, "someone on a forum *who *attacks..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...just teasing!
> 
> I'm bad!!!




flamer!!!!


----------



## Kayelle

Alix said:


> Why are we so tied up about post edits? And why are we pointing out all the things that SHOULD have been edited if we don't like seeing the "Last edited by..."?
> 
> We need something to do around here....let's have a Barn Raising! *cue music*
> 
> OK, sorry about that folks. Just my weird sense of humor getting the best of me. The fact of the matter is that DC gets a LOT of traffic, and having a time limit on post edits is important so that folks who get grumpy don't come and delete all their recipes. Look at this thread for example...people are poking at each other (albeit goodnaturedly) but it just takes someone in a less than happy mood to get in a tizzy and go about deleting all their stuff prior to stomping off in a huff. I don't know about you, but I really value the stuff on here and want it to stay! I'd be pretty choked if I couldn't find kadesma's onion sauce recipe, or Buckytom's buffalo wing dip, or GB's bolognese...mmmmm!



Howz come youze always say stuff I wanna say better un me?


----------



## Zhizara

Here's something to think about.  Just in the 20 minutes editing time, several people will have already read your post.  Your changes won't be read by them.

If you extend that time, even more people won't see your changed post.  

When you click on the little green button to the left of the thread name, you are taken to the first post you _haven't_ read, so any changes you made after that don't get read again.  

It's better then to just add a new post if the comment is important, so it can be read by all.


----------



## GB

Just so people are aware of some of the behind the scenes stuff that goes on, the time limit was originally implemented when a disgruntled ex-member decided if would be fun to go through all his old posts and replace photos he had posted with horribly disgusting (not the good kind ) pornography. Thankfully the staff was on the ball and we were expecting him to do something like that so we were watching and got to the posts before more people saw them. It could have been very bad though. The time limit was put in place so that could not happen as easily again in the future. It is a small price to pay to have a sight free of that sort of thing IMO.


----------



## LPBeier

Alix said:


> I really value the stuff on here and want it to stay! I'd be pretty choked if I couldn't find kadesma's onion sauce recipe, or Buckytom's buffalo wing dip, or GB's bolognese...mmmmm!



Or Laurie's Peppermint Patties?


----------



## buckytom

there seems to be 2 issues here. one, that some people would like the ability to correct mistakes or in some way change what they wrote because it bothers them to later on see your own typo or realize they wrote something that didn't come out exactly right. i include myself in this group, but can live with not having to be perfect all the time. if anyone thinks poorly of me because of a misspelling, well, there's not much i can do about it.  

but secondly, there's the issue of property. once you enter a post, it becomes the property of the site. by disallowing edits after the short grace period has expired, the data for lack of a better term is locked in and is now owned by the site. we'd like to think our thoughts are our own intellectual property, but once written and submitted, you've effectively signed off on them.

about the only control one has over submissions after the edit period has expired is pictures. if you use a photo storing site like photobucket or imageshack, you can always delete or move the photo within that site which would effectively remove it from the post here. most forums only store the url, not the actual picture unless it was attached/uploaded to said forum.


----------



## Kayelle

GB said:


> Just so people are aware of some of the behind the scenes stuff that goes on, the time limit was originally implemented when a disgruntled ex-member decided if would be fun to go through all his old posts and replace photos he had posted with horribly disgusting (not the good kind ) pornography. Thankfully the staff was on the ball and we were expecting him to do something like that so we were watching and got to the posts before more people saw them. It could have been very bad though. The time limit was put in place so that could not happen as easily again in the future. It is a small price to pay to have a sight free of that sort of thing IMO.



GB, thanks for that explanation.  Actually I guessed that was the actual reason for the time editing, as I've been a Mod on other forums and it's really outrageous how bad it can get when things get out of hand.  Wow, that was a bad situation to be sure!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

suzyQ3 said:


> I think flamers tend not to be too interested in grammar or typos as a way of creating battles. I think of a flamer as someone who posts outrageously controversial comments usually including egregious insults or slurs intended to cause others to go into attack mode and in order to derail and burn a thread to the ground.


 

That sounds more like a *Troll*.  Ogres are a lot more civilized.


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ogres are a lot more civilized.




Not when someone hides their cute Hello Kitty bento box.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> Not when someone hides their cute Hello Kitty bento box.


 
Okay, you are right, that might make me go all human!


----------



## Caslon

Not to tangent too far off topic, but everyday when reading internet news articles from almost any source, I see blatant spelling errors, even on main headlines.  I find it ironic in that so many grads major in English and get their diploma and land a job where they don't bother to proof read what they just submitted to major news sites.


----------



## Selkie

Caslon said:


> Not to tangent too far off topic, but everyday when reading internet news articles from almost any source, I see blatant spelling errors, even on main headlines.  I find it ironic in that so many grads major in English and get their diploma and land a job where they don't bother to proof read what they just submitted to major news sites.



Try working for a newspaper... like I did for 12 years!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Caslon said:


> Not to tangent too far off topic, but everyday when reading internet news articles from almost any source, I see blatant spelling errors, even on main headlines. I find it ironic in that so many grads major in English and get their diploma and land a job where they don't bother to proof read what they just submitted to major news sites.


 
It just makes me more determined to spell correctly.  Definite...definitely!


----------



## evejackson4

*HELP!!!*

I AM NEW TO POSTING AND THIS SITE. I THINK I AM IN THE RIGHT PLACE. I LOVE LEARNING NEW THINGS. MY HOME IS NORTH CAROLINA. ANY ADVICE WOULD BE APPRECIATED.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It just makes me more determined to spell correctly.  Definite...definitely!



Yep, what she said.


----------

